# how to use apton cd iso or apt on cd packages



## gauravsuneja (May 17, 2008)

how to use apton cd iso or apt on cd packages as such without using internet connection to install programs and libraries even when off line?. when ever i run a script in terminal to install packages the it connects to internet and if it not available it say there is duplicate entry in apt oncd.i have changed the repositories and added apton cd still ubuntu terminal or even synaptic package manager wants internet.

what was the use then to write aptoncd on cd .any hopes?


----------



## hullap (May 17, 2008)

open APTonCD and then choose the image or the iso file,
itll cache the things inside the cd or image file locally
then, u can do your sudo apt-get's to your hearts content


----------



## gauravsuneja (May 17, 2008)

it is no adding the cd it made .the iso in on desktop still it is unable to mount the iso .i want to restore the packages i have burned b4 on aponcd


----------



## hullap (May 17, 2008)

in aptoncd theres an option to select an iso file
use that


----------



## NucleusKore (May 18, 2008)

It does work, see here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=831609#5


----------



## FilledVoid (May 18, 2008)

If it helps here is how I get AptOnCDs to work on my system when It was Gutsy Gibbon. 

*www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/14/low-bandwidth-use-aptoncd/


----------

